# Lcd Tv Mod



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Hope this link works guys, just installed a 19" Polaroid LCD TV today in the Outback. Looks great, hope it works as well, we will find out on our first trip with it next weekend.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...cmd=si&img=3217


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

Very nice, Devildog! Do you dismount the TV before you travel, or is the bracket strong enough that you can transport it like that?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

We did the same thing with a 20" Funai. My husband connected it to a stereo amp, added a DVD player and some stereo speakers. Then he wired us up to Direct TV satellite and XM Satellite Radio. The Amp has and a/b speaker button which we use to have stereo on our outside speakers that he also wired in. My husband is over the top with the electronics! We opened up our campstove and he put speaker outlets and satellite outlets on the back wall of the campstove. We just leave it open when we set up camp so it doesn't crimp the wires. The campstove backs up to underneath the sink and then he fished the wire through the back of the cabinets and into the wall where the cable TV outlet was. He just got a double outlet and added the satellite connection to the existing outlet. If you are interested I can take pics. You will love the TV. It is so convenient to hookup and if you got the mounting bracket that swivels, you can watch it from the couch or the bed with no glare on the screen. Have a good time next weekend.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Wow, now thats nice! Good job.
I keep looking at the new sets with built-in dvd players, but havn't taken the plunge yet. I guess I'm waiting for the old set to quit.








Fred


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Pastor John said:


> Very nice, Devildog! Do you dismount the TV before you travel, or is the bracket strong enough that you can transport it like that?
> [snapback]110115[/snapback]​


You have to take the TV off the bracket for travel. We lay ours face down on the bed. You can't push the queen slide in unless the tv is off. All you have to do though is take out one screw and lift it off the mount. Less than 2 min to disconnect. We found a 20" Funai for 399 at Value City.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Like z-family said, I will be leaving mine mounted during travel. I actually modelled mine exactly like his in the photo galleries. I put the mount on the back of the TV, held it up there to make sure it would swing past the cabinet front, marked it, and then went to work from there!

Only suggestion I would make is not to buy one like mine with the speakers on the sides, especially with a 19", it limits how far you can swing the TV before pulling in the slide. I also used a 3/4" piece of wood on the inside of the cabinet for stability as well.

Thanks Z for all the suggestions! It worked out great


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Pastor John said:


> Very nice, Devildog! Do you dismount the TV before you travel, or is the bracket strong enough that you can transport it like that?
> [snapback]110115[/snapback]​


Here is a pic of the installation with the queen slide all the way in. Like I said, the side speakers took up some of my room, otherwise it would have been perpendicular to the cabinet, mine has a slight angle, but I believe it will be alright. I used a bungee as a precaution to keep it in place, and the TV wrapped in a towel per suggestion from z-family.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...g=3215&find=old

You can scroll through all the images and see the rear shots as well...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice mod, Barry!









Boy, that sure looks alot bigger than 19"
Well done!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

z-family said:


> Very nice devildog looks great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the mount stiff enough that the TV does not swing wildly back and forth? I am also copying your design. My dad picked up this TV on sale at BB in Atlanta for me for $299 and I ordered this arm last week.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

biga,

that mounting bracket looks very similar to the one I used as well. I do not see any problems so far as far as swinging and bumping around. I did wrap it in a towel a used a bungee just to make sure it does not move any. I will let you know more after my trip to Georgia this weekend.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

nice looking mod and TV. Hope that works out well for you and that you NEVER get in a rush and forget to that that down prior to pushing in the queen bed.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great mod, Looks great
That's another project that is on my list to do just have to talk DW into it

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

The tv mods keep getting bigger. I thought I was big at 17"









I can see that someone will be getting a 32" tv soon.

Thor


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Devildog said:


> biga,
> 
> that mounting bracket looks very similar to the one I used as well. I do not see any problems so far as far as swinging and bumping around. I did wrap it in a towel a used a bungee just to make sure it does not move any. I will let you know more after my trip to Georgia this weekend.
> [snapback]110398[/snapback]​


Thanks, I got my bracket in yesterday and it is a nice piece. Each of the joints in the arm have an allen head bold that can be adjusted to keep it tight.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> nice looking mod and TV. Hope that works out well for you and that you NEVER get in a rush and forget to that that down prior to pushing in the queen bed.
> [snapback]110663[/snapback]​


I hope you haven't jinxed me there Oregon_Camper! Don't think it hasn't crossed my mind since I installed it, you know how we get in a hurry sometimes trying to close camp!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OUCH! Don't even...









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Devildog said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > nice looking mod and TV. Hope that works out well for you and that you NEVER get in a rush and forget to that that down prior to pushing in the queen bed.
> ...


Didn't mean to jinx ya.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Maybe you could rig a simple stop that could be slipped into one of the slide out ceiling tracks when you set up camp. That way, if you forget to move the TV before pushing in the slide, you would hit the bumper first.

Wow! 7:00 AM and the gears are already turning... this is going to make my head hurt!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Maybe you could rig a simple stop that could be slipped into one of the slide out ceiling tracks when you set up camp. That way, if you forget to move the TV before pushing in the slide, you would hit the bumper first.
> 
> Wow! 7:00 AM and the gears are already turning... this is going to make my head hurt!
> 
> ...


That is a real good idea Doug, I will have to look at something to rig up, Oregon_Camper has got me a little paranoid now, I can see me doing it on my first trip with it this weekend!


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm going to be doing this mod this weekend and I was wondering what length of cables (6' just doesn't seem long enough) you all needed to reach the cable outlet/dvd player on the bottom shelf?

Also, has anyone ever tried routing the cables through the exterior wall (is it possible)? I was thinking it would be a nice clean finish to rout the cables from the inside of the lower kitchen cabinets through exterior wall to the overhead cabinets and run them out right next to the bracket...


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

gregjoyal said:


> I'm going to be doing this mod this weekend and I was wondering what length of cables (6' just doesn't seem long enough) you all needed to reach the cable outlet/dvd player on the bottom shelf?
> 
> Also, has anyone ever tried routing the cables through the exterior wall (is it possible)? I was thinking it would be a nice clean finish to rout the cables from the inside of the lower kitchen cabinets through exterior wall to the overhead cabinets and run them out right next to the bracket...
> [snapback]111278[/snapback]​


gregjoyal,

I believe 6' just was long enough for my installation, but it does not leave much room for play.

Sounds like a great idea routing the cables, the way z-family and I installed ours is pretty much concealed, but it sounds good what you are talking about.

How do you propose getting between the exterior and interior wall to route it to the upper and lower cabinets?


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Devildog said:


> gregjoyal,
> 
> I believe 6' just was long enough for my installation, but it does not leave much room for play.
> 
> ...


I was thinking that bending an old metal coat hanger straight my be long enough to reach through that short distance between the overhead and lower cabinets. But I don't know what's in between the exterior and interior walls.

I also figured I could just shoot a little expanding foam into the holes after routing the wires (if I even need to) to fill the holes. I was also thinking of using some of that flexible plastic conduit to enable the wires to be changed/removed later on.

How many wires did you need to rout between the tv and dvd player? I bought a DVD/VCR and it recommends running seperate cables for the DVD & VCR outputs which means I'd have: 1 svideo, 1 component cable, 1 audio cable... That's a lot of cables!


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Your dealer may be able to tell you what is inside the wall. As long as there is nothing vital in the exact spot you are going in, I don't think it would be a problem myself.

I was originally going to run a dedicated satellite line with a hook-up on the outside near the outside stove, into the lower kitchen cabinet myself. The only reservation I had was there is an exhaust vent close to that area, so I did not want to mess up and drill into something I wasn't supposed to.

I ended up bypassing my roof antenna, so that I have a straight through line to the TV next to the kitchen sink, since I rarely use the roof antenna. Not the best method, I may go back to my original plan again, who knows!


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Devildog said:


> Your dealer may be able to tell you what is inside the wall. As long as there is nothing vital in the exact spot you are going in, I don't think it would be a problem myself.
> 
> I was originally going to run a dedicated satellite line with a hook-up on the outside near the outside stove, into the lower kitchen cabinet myself. The only reservation I had was there is an exhaust vent close to that area, so I did not want to mess up and drill into something I wasn't supposed to.
> 
> ...


I don't have an exhaust fan and I can't think of any wires that would (should) be in that area. But that's not a bad idea to ask the dealer... If no Outbackers know the answer.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

. If no Outbackers know the answer.









I would be shocked if that were the case


----------



## gwd64 (Aug 9, 2005)

I won a OmniMount Cantilever Mount for Mid-Sized LCD TV on ebay for $13.00 ($22 with shipping )from Trader City (Circuit City Outlet). I will hook up my 17" LCD like the others mention.










Heres the next auction, they always seemed to have about 5 listed at a time:

Ebay


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

gwd64 said:


> I won a OmniMount Cantilever Mount for Mid-Sized LCD TV on ebay for $13.00 ($22 with shipping )from Trader City (Circuit City Outlet). I will hook up my 17" LCD like the others mention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an awesome price, I paid around $100 for one very similar


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I am thinking about a new TV for the Outback, and yes I was looking at one of 26" to 32" to go in the cabin, will just fit. One thing I was worryed about is my 5'er has a bunch of windows. this is great for letting in the view but not so go for viewing during the day. I was wondering if any of you have troubles seeing the LCD units during the day time. I know a CRT is a lot brighter, but I like to get an LCD because of the wieght and safety. Can get a 30" HDTV CRT for ~$400 or a simular size LCD for about $700-900. Any ideas?

Larry


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Do you really watch TV or some type of movies when you go camping?


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

We had a good trip this past weekend to Stone Mtn, Ga, and used the TV for the first time, it works and looks great!

I ended up installing an exterior Satellite hook-up as well, ran a connection into the kitchen cabinet, and installed another jack next to the existing one. I actually dismounted the exterior AC outlet, and only drilled a hole thru the outside wall, and ran the cable through the same hole as the electrical cable. Looks and works great!!!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Devildog said:


> We had a good trip this past weekend to Stone Mtn, Ga, and used the TV for the first time, it works and looks great!
> 
> I ended up installing an exterior Satellite hook-up as well, ran a connection into the kitchen cabinet, and installed another jack next to the existing one. I actually dismounted the exterior AC outlet, and only drilled a hole thru the outside wall, and ran the cable through the same hole as the electrical cable. Looks and works great!!!
> [snapback]112530[/snapback]​


Post some pics!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Devildog said:


> Hope this link works guys, just installed a 19" Polaroid LCD TV today in the Outback. Looks great, hope it works as well, we will find out on our first trip with it next weekend.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...cmd=si&img=3217
> [snapback]110112[/snapback]​


Semper Fi Devildog









How do you like the Poloroid TV? How is the picture clarity??

Bill


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Grunt0311 said:


> Semper Fi Devildog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Semper Fi Grunt! Always nice to see a fellow Dawg on here!

This past weekend was the 1st time using it, I have to say I did not know much about the Polaroid, but a buddy that works at Circuit City said it was one of the smaller LCD brands with the least returns. I guess time will tell.

As far as clarity, I thought it looked great, it has different setting levels which could sharpen the picture depending on how much background light you have at the time.

Hope this helps Bill!


----------

